# Help identifying this vintage stick.



## Oldmerc300 (5 mo ago)

I picked this up in a small antique shop. I'm a noob at this and would welcome any information, but especially how the shaft was made. I can't see any obvious way to carve it or turn it.

Edit: The wood has some age to it and the design on the shaft is very well executed.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks to me like a blackthorn. Interesting length and design.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd say Valky hit the nail pretty square. The shank looks to me like it may have been carved to look like is was covered with thorns and small branches. Thought it was natural at first, but then took a closer look at the photos and the bumps seem too regular to be natural. The maker might have carved the shank into an X cross section then carved hollows between high points along its length. Sort of like this except round:


----------



## Oldmerc300 (5 mo ago)

dww2 said:


> I'd say Valky hit the nail pretty square...


Thanks for the info and diagram - it looks very plausible. The "thorns" definitely are not natural as they are extremely regular and uniform. Whoever made it had some skill.

I found it in rural West Wales, just across the water from Ireland. Maybe it was inspired by a blackthorn stick.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

welcome to the forum, Merc.
I agree - an excellent example of patience and skill to whoever made it.
The question lingers: was it carved by some old gentleman with a pocket knife or was it mass produced by machines years ago ??
We'll never know unless an identical one pops up somewhere.


----------

